# What is your favorite color?



## Taylor Richelle (Jul 3, 2012)

Thought this would be a fun little topic, not sure if its been done yet but here it goes...

What is your favorite color mini? Like if you could design your dream mini what would it be? Whats the one color you seem to have a soft spot for?

For me my favorite, not even sure why would be a rich chestnut with, bright white markings and maybe a blue eye or two? Also a big palomino lover. my mom makes fun of me as I apparently like the "plain" colored ones. I have one thats a flaxen chestnut and a red-dun.

Always been a big paint lover too, but somthin' bout those chestnuts/palominos






So what about you guys? Care to share?


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2012)

I like cream dilutes... probably buckskin best



All but a couple of our mares are cream dilute, either buckskin, double dilute, or palomino





This is my favorite shade of buskskin, sported by our own little "Cover Girl":


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 3, 2012)

In order of love:

1. Buckskin

2. Bay

3. Silver Black

4. Black (that includes my beautiful boy Levi, a smokey black, too 

5. Double dilute (cremello, perlino)

6. Grey

And, Jill, you can send Covergirl to Ontario when you get tired of her....or if you want to give me a great secret Santa gift this year  lol


----------



## ~Dan (Jul 3, 2012)

I would say my favorite would be silver bay. I seem to like anything "silver". I also love anything loud, so I'm especially partial to appys and pintos. Love buckskin or palomino pintos, and bay blanket Appaloosas have always caught my eye. But silver bay would be at the top,of course I have two .

Dan.


----------



## charlottein (Jul 3, 2012)

1. Buckskin - especially with a white face and some socks.

2. Grullo

3. Cremello

4. Black and white pintaloosa with black spots on the white patches


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh... yes, I really do love Silver, too! Dan reminded me





And, Matt, if I ever do let some of my ladybugs go to new homes, I know I'd feel nothing but good about one going to you! She would be a lucky horse


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought it would be buckskin - pinto of course, but when I got our buckskin pinto, I relaized I like the color of her smutty bay - pinto- dam even better. Of course, the two blue eyes don't hurt either.






But then we got our silver dapple (silver black) pinto Little Wardance daughter - also with 2 blue eyes - and now that is my favorite color:






(P.S. Both mares confirmed in foal for 2013).


----------



## frosthillfarm (Jul 3, 2012)

I love solid, dark colored horses best (but that being said, I also love my very light palomino to bits - and I am head over heals with my very dark liver chestnut & my two silver bay pintos and my black & white pinto ...... so to me a I guess a good horse is never a bad color ))

Here's one of my black beauties, Ms Susie - I also own her solid black mom AND new solid black baby sister )


----------



## chandab (Jul 3, 2012)

I have always loved palominos, and I do have one mini that's palomino, she's a pale palomino. I also have a silver bay mini that's doing quite the palomino impersonation.


----------



## mshasta88 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm a BIG dun factor fan but mostly limited to Bay Dun and Grulla. I also love my dun factor horses to have leg barring. I find it mesmerizing.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 3, 2012)

Love the chrome. Want a bright red chestnut or true black with white blaze and socks, blue eyes would be the icing on the cake.

Another color I love is a smutty buckskin.


----------



## shadowpaints (Jul 3, 2012)

my number one faves are the red colors, blood bays, bays, sorrel, red duns... then i like blacks, then i like roans, but reds are my favs, i always find myself drooling over the red ones.. lol


----------



## Cricket8 (Jul 3, 2012)

1) GRULLA

2) Black

3) Palamino

4) Bay

5) Sorrel


----------



## MindyLee (Jul 3, 2012)

Anything with dark points and solid color, meaning NO WHITE!!!NO WHERE!!! (snips, socks, blazes, ect...)

buckskins

bays

roans

grullas

I own 9 minis

1 smutty buckskin roan stallion

1 bay stallion

1 red roan colt

1 smutty buckskin filly

1 buttermilk buckskin roan mare

1 buttermilk buckskin mare

1 bay mare

1 bay roan mare

and

1 silver dapple mare


----------



## Boss Mare (Jul 4, 2012)

1. Loud Pintos, pref. black or bay.

2. Double Dilutes

3. A Good Bay!

Blue Eyes!!

My least favorites are Silvers, Appaloosas and Greys. However a good horse is never a bad color.

I currently own a bay pinto, a bay, appaloosa, palomino pinto and a chestnut.. My large horse is a dark buckskin.

My chestnut stallion is the oddest color - very light almost palomino, but not. Lots of white hairs mixed in, such as a sabino or roan but not. Some say silver, some say silver doesn't show on red.. Sire was a silver bay and dam was a chestnut roan.


----------



## susanne (Jul 4, 2012)

.

Blood bay.

The funny thing is, this has always been my favorite color. We adopted Mingus sight unseen, as he simply needed a home, so it was a complete surprise when he shed out his dull brown coat into a delicious, shiny, blood bay.

I also love

Buckskin

Bay roan

Palomino

Grey (esp. fleabitten)

Not a big dilute fan -- I'm not into pale eyelashes and eyelids -- I get enough of that looking in the mirror. And as much as I dearly love my chestnut pinto, I could really do without the pee-stained tail and green legs.

.

Of course, to quote the old cliché, a good horse is never a bad color.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 4, 2012)

I dont know that I really have a favorite color as I truly love them all for their own reasons. But if I had to narrow it down, I love black based horses best with a preference towards black appaloosas and pintaloosas! My dream stallion was Alliance Sign On The Dotted Line with his perfect coal black color and spotted blanket. I do love my black based appies I have acquired!

Magic:






Monte:






Wanna:






Morey:






Ebony:


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (Jul 4, 2012)

Pinto is number one here. I love buckskin and bay the best. Really dont like chestnut but do like a real deep color with white. We are also fan of dun, prefer bay dun. I am not a huge fan of silver though our favorite mare and her 2012 filly we are keeping are both silver bay tobiano. Have lots of cream here, two double dilute stallions a few buckskin and palomino mares and a chestnut splash gelding.

Marsha


----------



## horsenut50 (Jul 4, 2012)

As the saying goes, " A good horse is never a bad color" but with that said.... I love Perlino/Cremello's, black and white tobianos, palominos, blacks, bays and silver dapples!! Oh and usually love tons of chrome but it depends on the horse.


----------



## Mima Acres (Jul 4, 2012)

That's a hard one! I like almost all colors but my favorite would probably be bay like my Arab mare. She is a bay sabino. Tall socks, blaze and a big belly spot.






I REALLY like minimal pintos...buckskin, black and white & dark palominos too


----------



## littlebigspots (Jul 4, 2012)

Chestnut with the darker shaded mane and tail. They just shine in the sun like a new penny.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 4, 2012)

Buckskins and leopards here, although I dont have either one......guess i need to go shopping soon!!


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 4, 2012)

Snowcap appaloosa. Make is sorrel with four stockings and a bold blaze. Tail black and mane flaxen...or or tail flaxen and main dark. Might as well have an arabian type head as long as I am making a dream horse.


----------



## countrymini (Jul 5, 2012)

Bay Pinto or Duns.


----------



## CASINO (Jul 5, 2012)

Without a doubt - grulla

My heart horse in my avatar - MissB is a true genetic grulla

after that..........

chestnut with chrome and chestnut pinto


----------



## PaintNminis (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't think I can Choose! I like them all





all of the Dun Factored Shades for Sure, Classic Champagnes and Blue Roans

Silver Dapples, Bays and Sorrels with Chrome. Oh and Palominos, Buckskins etc.

and Everything Looks Good with Pinto Spots ;-)


----------



## Sandee (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok, so never a BAD color but.... I do prefer loud black pintos.





That said, I have other colors and they are all very GOOD (winning) horses.

However the one that I had the most trouble accepting his color was my new one .....until this. Even in his win pictures at Nationals he never looked this good!


----------



## Lori W (Jul 5, 2012)

Grullo for me, too! This is our grullo stallion, Dusty Lane Vegas Bet A Buck. He has a sweet personality to boot!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 5, 2012)

I'll play!!

I wanted PINTO - so worked on finding homozygous with the right disposition/conformation for what I wanted. Wasn't thrilled at first with the homozygous black - but since a stallion - others were.

First love, tough, is the silver and all the various shades they come in (and it turns out that that is a great combo with the black above!). When can get them with tobiano spots, too, well that's what I drool over. I will always notice that silver color first - then go back and look at conformation, form to function and personality. Everyone comments on my lovely pair of palomino mares - but they aren't. They are homozygous silvers with heterozygous black that fade in the sun, LOL.

Last year I had two fillies and this year I have two fillies - of the 4, one will be a single gened tobi and single gened silver. The other 3, I'm excited to get them color tested and see who is homozygous silver and tobiano! The yearling filly with a trainer just won the Area V Foundation Futurity (Shetland - may hardship AMHR later ?)... At this time, I don't know how many entries were in the class, though (very exciting for me - she is from MY breeding program out of ponies I still lovingly drool over every day - and this is our first year doing breed shows and Futurity entries!).

But you look thru my pastures and you'll see an abundance of bays - most with enough white to qualify as minimal pintos. And in the past 9 months, I've acquired 2 bay tobiano mares and 1 bay tobiano stud colt sired by Grahams Little King Lee. I forsee some silver bay tobianos in the future, LOL.

And I own 3 chestnut tobianos - with LOTS of white and 2 solids with creme genes (gelding looks to be silver smokey black - I swear he's our "pink" boy - and the perlino filly, if bred will be guanteed to produce palomino or bucksin Tobianos).

Surprisingly, I have very few blue eyes. The two silver fillies born with blue eyes have darkened up to ??. They may still be blue, but unless you are in their faces looking, you can't tell. The "pink" boy's remaining good eye has changed to a gold flecked amber color - kinda cool! Sadly, he punctured his left eye last spring and while he still has it and it's "brite/lite blue", it's reduced in size and he can't see out of it any longer (he did for several months)...





I love the lite eyelashes of the silvers - especially when they are foals and their coats are sooo dark! I ahve had problems with the eye lashes on some of our silvers - and we stitched the eyelid partially open to keep the upper lashes from curling down into the eye(s) of the affected foals - though not the genetic problems with eyesight (found in RMPH).

I can't stand greys of any breed and most of my freinds know this, so some were flabbergasted when I recently "oo'd and aa'd" over one (still colored with very distinct dapples and a solid black mane and tail). BUT the horse (full size - working bloodlines arab) was just O-LA-LA put together and ... Part of the reason I don't like greys has nothing to do with their actual coloring - but with the attendant "problems" with Melanoma... As a youngster getting my first lessons, I watched a grey horse at the lesson stable "fade away" before being euthanized. It was HARD and I swore I'd never have anything to do with greys (and for the most part haven't - other than a mare that was given to me whom I never could bring myself to breed regardless of bloodlines).

*added* - Most of our foals the last 3 yrs have been minimal white tobianos - so don't have to worry about the "green" - wether pasture pets or show ponies, LOL. I would like to have a much more white silver pinto like the one that TargetsMom showed in her post... We will see.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Jul 5, 2012)

My favorite solid color would have to be dunskin



golden dunskin with lots of dun factor markings. Also love pintos, rich red bay pintos and golden palomino pintos in particular.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 5, 2012)

Hmmm, I would have to say a bright sorrel or chestnut, set off by some white Appy spots or blanket or even a leopard and face markings are ok. Second I would have to go with black and third with bays. Not a fan of silvers or dilutes for myself though I have seen some really nice ones. Guess I am old fashioned and sticking with the 'primary colors', LOL


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jul 5, 2012)

targetsmom said:


>


Love, love, love this picture ! She looks so sweet and I love her coloring.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 5, 2012)

This a really hadr question as I have every color of the rainbow here, but, i guess I will have to say my very favorite is blue roan. I love the blue hue to the body and all of the dark black legs, face and mane & tail. I hve two. funny thing is my head stallion carries the double dilute for palimino and althought he has given me three he has yet to give me a cremelo, good thing cuase it would be sold right off, it is the only color I don't like.


----------



## REO (Jul 5, 2012)

Black pintos!!!!!

"Nort" (blue eyes)





his son Pooka (blue eyes)





Kismet, a Nort daughter (blue eyes)





Willow, a Nort daughter (blue eyes)





And bay pintos!

Brandy, a Nort daughter (blue eyes)





And buckskin pintos!

My mare "Bets"





I love all colors!!! Pintos of all patterns! And blue eyes! But blck pintos catch my attention the most!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 5, 2012)

drool for pooka boys color reo...

I love appys and pintos all colors


----------



## horsenut50 (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh! I forgot about the blue eyes, I love blue eyes. That is one gorgeous buckskin pinto REO. I love that bay with the blue eyes too. Very cool horse. My perlino of course has blue eyes and I also have a Missouri Foxtrotter who also has blue eyes and an apron face. My Paint mare has blue spots on her brown eye. Lastly my other mini has a small blue spot in her brown eye also. Paint genes at work on my mares and creme gene on my stallion. Got to love genetics


----------



## REO (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Wings (Jul 5, 2012)

Palomino and Buckskin for sure!

Minimal splash, and I have a chance for one of these in dilute this year (fingers crossed)

Roan

Silver


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 6, 2012)

I have to say single and double dilutes, followed by Bays and black

but its so hard to really pick because a beautiful chestnut can really catch my eye too

a great looking horse of any color can really get me


----------



## CASINO (Jul 6, 2012)

Lori W

By the way..........MissB (Buddys Miss Behaving) is your stallions grandmother - being the dam of Buckon Bad Girl


----------



## Lori W (Jul 6, 2012)

CASINO, that's great! I didn't realize your Miss B was Buddys Miss Behaving. How cool is that! And you're in Michigan, too. We should get together sometime!






I really, really love our Vegas. We puchased him last summer and also bought a mare in foal to him - she gave us a beautiful grulla filly in July 2011. We have three of our own now in foal to him for 2013, along with a couple of outside breedings.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Nov 13, 2012)

I have always been a sucker for pintos of any color! But I like sorrel pintos, like Bentley LOL. I also have Jazzy, who is a Buckskin but in the winter is a smokey gray and has silver/white hairs on his shoulders and flanks! Look on my gallery for photos, i cant attach photos on my laptop


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Nov 13, 2012)

BLACK & WHITE!!!!! All the Way!!!!!


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Nov 13, 2012)

I am a sucker for a good marked Black and white!

This is my shetlandxmini stallion. Briarwood Acres Hot Shot, Dont judge, hes WAY out of shape LOL
















This is a filly just purchased Briarwood Acres Made In America (Indy) cause we're in Indiana LOL


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Nov 13, 2012)

Bwahahaahaaaahaaahaaaa!!!!! (Imagine chocolate milk spewing from nose, as I'm enjoying some hot chocolate) My INITIAL answer when I saw thread title was-----willow green, the shade you see in midsummer if you lie down under a willow tree, beside a creek, just after noon-----HOWEVER, even in the rainbow colored world of minis, that just isn't possible!!!! LOL

That said, favorite color of horse would be......honestly.....whatever one is on the greatly conformed one I'm currently drooling over! Seriously y'all, I come from a family of cooks, where almost every meal you hear "oooooo, this is my FAVORITE" and that's kind of how I am with horses.

I came to minis from Arabs, so my favorite exotic color is/was flaxen liver chestnut sabino with as much bling as could be produced and still be purebred. In the rainbow world of the colorful mini though, I'm finding a new "oooooo, this is my FAVORITE" ( imagine emoticon lying on side, hysterically laughing and smacking floor here) almost every day! Julie


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 14, 2012)

Definitely buckskin and buckskin with chrome and I FINALLY have two of my dream girls:

Mission Creek Bucks Jubilee Girl






And Erica's Can't Touch This:






Hopefully we'll have buckskin pintos with these two girls and my boy Doc





Then that would be followed by black pintos:
















Then that would be followed by black (solids), bays (solid or pinto) and palominos


----------



## Shari (Nov 14, 2012)

Love Maggie... Temperament is the most important to me.

However... if I could find one colored like a traditional mini Fjord... .. that would be cool!

Also like Blood bays.


----------



## Shari (Nov 14, 2012)

REO said:


> Black pintos!!!!!
> 
> Willow, a Nort daughter (blue eyes)
> 
> ...


OMGoosh... she is wild! Love that coloring!!


----------



## steedamini32 (Nov 14, 2012)

Taylor Richelle said:


> Thought this would be a fun little topic, not sure if its been done yet but here it goes...
> 
> What is your favorite color mini? Like if you could design your dream mini what would it be? Whats the one color you seem to have a soft spot for?
> 
> For me my favorite, not even sure why would be a rich chestnut with, bright white markings and maybe a blue eye or two? Also a big palomino lover. my mom makes fun of me as I apparently like the "plain" colored ones. I have one thats a flaxen chestnut and a red-dun.


Agree with you 100%! I love love love a chestnut with a pretty white blaze. I also love light colors and think it would be great to own a mini that looked like a haflinger.


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 14, 2012)

I would love a rich bay roan!!


----------



## REO (Nov 14, 2012)

Shari said:


> OMGoosh... she is wild! Love that coloring!!


Thanks Shari! She's even prettier now that she's very black. I adore my Willow!


----------

